# UnderArmour Gumshield Review



## LegendOle (Jul 11, 2011)

Apologies for the tardy review - had it all written out but had forgotten to post it due to work commitments.

The gumshield is very easy to fit and after only 1 or 2 attempts found that I had gotten a pretty good fit. Wore it round the house for 20 minutes or so to decide if I could get used to it and found it to be fine. I must confess that I was unsure as to how this would help my concentration on the course but gave it a go next time i played. Honestly, I cant say I noticed any difference in my concentration / game but it wasn't unpleasant wearing it. The mouldable plastic has a fresh minty taste and is not unpleasant. Tried the gumshield once more after this round when I was up at the club having a quick knock about and this confirmed that I didn't really feel any benefit from it. Hopefully some others found it benefitted their game.


----------



## goldenbare (Jul 11, 2011)

??????
 Do you play rugby in the winter? or am I missing something?  
 If I am, please enlighten us by clarifying why we should wear I a gumshield to play golf.


----------



## Mightymoose (Jul 11, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the idea is that when you're tense you grit your teeth, so by wearing a gum shield it reduces the gritting and hence you're more relaxed...

Or you can say what you really think of your partner and not worry about losing any teeth


----------



## Jabba (Jul 11, 2011)

Rough membership up in Glasgow ?


----------



## 0 (Jul 11, 2011)

its supposed to stop you gnashing your teeth and so aid concentration 

Its psychosomatic in my opinion


----------



## LegendOle (Jul 12, 2011)

??????
 Do you play rugby in the winter? or am I missing something?  
 If I am, please enlighten us by clarifying why we should wear I a gumshield to play golf. 

Click to expand...

Perhaps should have clarified in my original post... Was given the gumshield by the guys at GM to test to see if it helped with concentration during a round. (As has been mentioned its to do with grinding your teeth)


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2011)

May be I need to get one for when I'm asleep?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 12, 2011)

This product is without doubt the most utterly ridiculous item of golf related kit I have ever heard of.

A gumshield for golf - absolutely pathetic. I cannot believe that anyone would be so gullible to buy such a thing. 

Mind you, it seems these plastic wristbands with metal in have flown off the shelves like hot cakes. I was chatting to a chap I know who swears it has made him a different bloke!  All to do with reversing the negative ions in his bloodstream apparently. 

I told him that he was different for sure as he never used to be a complete and utter idiot!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 12, 2011)

This product is without doubt the most utterly ridiculous item of golf related kit I have ever heard of.

A gumshield for golf - absolutely pathetic. I cannot believe that anyone would be so gullible to buy such a thing. 

Mind you, it seems these plastic wristbands with metal in have flown off the shelves like hot cakes. I was chatting to a chap I know who swears it has made him a different bloke!  All to do with reversing the negative ions in his bloodstream apparently. 

I told him that he was different for sure as he never used to be a complete and utter idiot!
		
Click to expand...


I bet the good people at under armour don't use this in their promo material


----------



## Snelly (Jul 12, 2011)

I bet the good people at under armour don't use this in their promo material 

Click to expand...

Ah - I hadn't made the connection that it was made by them.

Say no more.  This is the company that think you need to wear a pair of old ladies surgical stockings to reduce your golf handicap.  

Unbelievable - they must put LSD in the tea in the canteen at their HQ.  Madder than no need!. 

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 12, 2011)

I also received one of these and just could not get on with it to even try and play golf with it in, tried several attempts at fitting it and just felt very uncomfortable, must be my dodgy gnashers 

its now in a drawer somewhere. It may well work for some but I personally dont believe any of the hype

sorry under armour


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2011)

Whether it has benefits or not, is it really worth the slating you'd take every time you rocked up to play!!?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 12, 2011)

No is the simple answer


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently they make you a few pounds lighter and give you the voice of jonathon woss!


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 13, 2011)

It is very disappointing to hear the negative reviews as I really wanted to try this out but didn't get selected. Found it very interesting and would without doubt wear it if it was going to make a difference to my game. Wouldn't careless what people say as long as I was producing the scores.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 13, 2011)

It is very disappointing to hear the negative reviews as I really wanted to try this out but didn't get selected. Found it very interesting and would without doubt wear it if it was going to make a difference to my game. Wouldn't careless what people say as long as I was producing the scores.
		
Click to expand...

Can I interest you in some snake oil Jason?  I will do you an excellent price and it is 100% certain to add 15 yards to every drive...


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha Where do I put it though!


----------



## Snelly (Jul 13, 2011)

Just smear a thin film across the clubface then BOOM!  

Only Â£75 a 50ml bottle.

If it doesn't work, you might start to gnash your teeth a bit....oh, hang on.........


----------



## surefire (Jul 13, 2011)

I think what it is designed to do has been over simplified.

I don't think the under armour version is the best one of these though as it is home fit. The original version - I forget who made it, is custom fit for you by a dentist\orthodontist. The gumshield is moulded in such a way that it aligns your jaw in such a way that the jaw muscles are relaxed. This in turn leads to better alignment of muscles down the spine. 

Its used a lot by MLB baseball players and NBA basketball players in the US. 

You can label it as snake oil as you like, but a properly aligned jaw will help with other muscle alignment. The amount you benefit though would be negligable if you're not already in decent shape i.e. Good posture, strength etc...

Next time athletics is on, watch the sprinters, they commonly have very relaxed jaws when they run (called jelly jaws by coaches) for this very reason.

Having said that, I would reiterate that one you mould yourself at home is not likely to be the best, and so perhaps could be classed as snake oil.

Even with the underarmour one though, if you genuinely believe it helps, chances are it will, due to placebo effect.


----------



## goldenbare (Jul 13, 2011)

but a properly aligned jaw will help with other muscle alignment.
		
Click to expand...

 My belief is, if your eyebrows are on the right line, the rest of your body will follow the alignment.


----------



## surefire (Jul 13, 2011)

I know you weren't being serious, but on a serious note, you would be surprised how many people don't have level shoulders, shoulder blades or hips when just standing in normal posture.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 13, 2011)

Surefire I did find your post interesting and likewise did find the gumshield interesting too as I having been looking into ways of relaxing whilst playing tournaments.


----------



## surefire (Jul 14, 2011)

I am actually very interested the human limitation side of golf, a lot more than club technology etc... 
I think with golf, lots of biomechanical and fitness issues get overlooked, or even ridiculed.

For the average weekend player, who just wants to have some fun, this is understandable, and as long as any deficencies are not going to cause injuries, fine.

For anyone who plays competitively, or at a high level, I think areas like this are well worth looking into and can lead to significant advantages over other competitiors who ignore these areas.


----------

